# Happy Birthday JMediger



## Alix (Nov 14, 2012)

I know you don't come around much these days, but wishing you joy in your coming year. Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2012)

Have a happy birthday!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!  I brought the Hot Dogs!


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 14, 2012)

A very Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  (love the hot dogs, PF!)


----------



## JMediger (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you!  It was a great day with a delicious dinner.  It's so nice to be remembered - thank you!


----------

